# Power cord for Pioneer vsx1121k



## rneedle (Dec 22, 2011)

Folks,

I bought a Pioneer VSX-1121k from Amazon, but had to return it because the power cord did not come close to going in all the way. Just received my second VSX from Amazon and it has the same problem.

Am waiting for a replacement from Pioneer Customer Service, but am wondering if others have had the same problem(two users reviewing it on Amazon did) and how the solved it.
Would like a PC store source for a compatible cord so I can buy it locally and return it if it doesn't work.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rneedle said:


> Folks,
> 
> I bought a Pioneer VSX-1121k from Amazon, but had to return it because the power cord did not come close to going in all the way. Just received my second VSX from Amazon and it has the same problem.
> 
> ...


That sounds strange. Is this being plugged into a power strip or wall socket?


----------



## rneedle (Dec 22, 2011)

It is the end which goes into the receiver. I believe it is a C17 fixture. Two pronged on the other end since the ground floats. If is not simple to source it over the Internet.

Plug is of Chinese manufacture and while Pioneer is sending a replacement, I do not have high hopes if the manufacturing tolerances are this lax.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have an extra monitor or other 3 prong you could give that a try.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rneedle said:


> It is the end which goes into the receiver. I believe it is a C17 fixture. Two pronged on the other end since the ground floats. If is not simple to source it over the Internet.
> 
> Plug is of Chinese manufacture and while Pioneer is sending a replacement, I do not have high hopes if the manufacturing tolerances are this lax.


It looks like a standard amp plug to me. Nearly any computer power cable will work for it.


----------



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

I do not have this problem with mine.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The power cord that came with my SC35 was so cheap that I decided to upgrade it to a PANGEA....
The thought of a $1 cord powering my $800 unit was unacceptable...:coocoo:

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGAC9


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please start a new thread to discuss the merits of higher quality power cords. This user is just trying to get one that fits his unit. There is no need to distract a thread with off topic posts.


----------

